# Clear - brand new, neat looking task list app for your iPhone!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2012)

Demo looks very good but it has some unanswered questions on price and syncing. If you can't access your to do list elsewhere how much value does this app have? Guess we'll find out in a few weeks!



Official website here. Twitter account here.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just use reminderS?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

It's out now and boy is it neat! Very cool navigation, useful for simple notes or task lists at the moment, not for your GTD power users though.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 15, 2012)

iPhone, because having just one side of your smartphone made of glass isn't risky enough.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol too true, they made a great looking phone that you have to keep cased..*facepalm*


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2012)

It's mighty pretty and I like the interface, but my quest for the ultimate task/to-do app continues.
I've yet to find anything as good as my old Palm OS/Bonsai combo, which is frustrating.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

This really isn't for power users at all but yeah the Palm days of task/calendaring are sadly history. *misses Angendus*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 15, 2012)

Lack of a good desktop client kills off task managers for me these days in practice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

This and lack of back up is a serious grey cloud for it...


----------



## sparkit (Feb 17, 2012)

You should try Wunderlist if you want a to-do app that isn't for a power user. Android, iPhone, web and desktop apps. And free!


----------



## MBV (Feb 18, 2012)

I use google tasks. Seems OK for the 2 lists I have going.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, this app sold 350,000 in just 9 days! Interesting to see what the new features are and good to hear that iPad and Mac versions are on the way. It needs syncing across the cloud...



> iPhone productivity app Clear has sold more than 350,000 copies since its launch on 14 February, according to its UK-based publisher Realmac Software.
> 
> The app focuses on To-Do lists, and has won widespread praise for its user interface, which is based entirely on swipes and pinches, with no on-screen buttons.
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2012)

I did buy it in the end - I am a to do app junkie and it's only 69p. It is actually very good. The touch control and use of swiping and pulling feels very natural and you don't feel that you are "switching mode" at any time, tapping buttons to do something when you were previously dragging etc.

Of course this does rest on it being quite simple and not providing many options. And if it won't sync it isn't a lot of use as I say. But I'll look out for clients for other OSes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2012)

Coming for Mac soon with iCloud sync. Might return to using it now...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 1, 2012)

I've tried loads and come to the conclusion pencil and paper are better than them all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I've tried loads and come to the conclusion pencil and paper are better than them all.



Luddite :rollseyes:


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 1, 2012)

I use the things extensively and would find it very annoying to have to use paper again. On the other hand, the reasons it would be annoying (hierarchies, projects, tagging, start and due dates, device syncing and backup, notes with hyperlinks, attachments, delegation, completion dates etc) mostly don't apply to apps as simple as Clear anyway. I'm happy keeping my shopping list in a notebook in my pocket for instance - I've tried using apps instead and paper has just worked out more convenient for simple non-essential tasks.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm _still_ pursing my quest to find the perfect note/list taker on Windows/Android/whatever. The closest I got was Palm 

I've lost count of the amount of promising apps I've installed and then uninstalled.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 1, 2012)

I use Catch notes, it's pretty good, although at work I do just use a pen and paper.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> I use Catch notes, it's pretty good, although at work I do just use a pen and paper.


I liked Catch Notes but it goes commercial if you use it too much. It was a bit crap on my tablet too.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm _still_ pursing my quest to find the perfect note/list taker on Windows/Android/whatever. The closest I got was Palm
> 
> I've lost count of the amount of promising apps I've installed and then uninstalled.


 
Can you explain what was so good about the way Palm did it?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Can you explain what was so good about the way Palm did it?


It just seemed simple and clear. I used Bonsai and Note Studio. Bloke in PC Pro was lamenting their demise in this month's issue too.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> It just seemed simple and clear. I used Bonsai and Note Studio. Bloke in PC Pro was lamenting their demise in this month's issue too.


 
This _looks_ similar to Bonsai and is simple.  Any good?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> This _looks_ similar to Bonsai and is simple. Any good?


I'm already using it as it's the best I could find. It looks great on my phone/tablet but Google Tasks looks unbelievably ugly on the desktop - and it doesn't handle sun-tasks very well at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I use the things extensively and would find it very annoying to have to use paper again. On the other hand, the reasons it would be annoying (hierarchies, projects, tagging, start and due dates, device syncing and backup, notes with hyperlinks, attachments, delegation, completion dates etc) mostly don't apply to apps as simple as Clear anyway. I'm happy keeping my shopping list in a notebook in my pocket for instance - I've tried using apps instead and paper has just worked out more convenient for simple non-essential tasks.



I know someone who swears by Things, for personal use Clear is just about right, been using it again since the news yesterday I'd forgotten just how much I loved the app. Only stopped using it because of the lack of desktop version which now (although it's going to cost something in the region of £12) isn't going to be an issue.

Be nice if they did a native iPad version too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2012)

Get it cheap in the first 24 hours it's on sale:

http://realmacsoftware.com/blog/introducing-clear-for-mac-s-introductory-price


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Get it cheap in the first 24 hours it's on sale:
> 
> http://realmacsoftware.com/blog/introducing-clear-for-mac-s-introductory-price


£12 for a desktop / iPhone to-do list?

I'm guessing that's going to go on sale a few more times in the next year or two


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2012)

Fiver for early bird buyers: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/id504544917?mt=12&affId=2183255


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2012)

It's very very nice, they've got the same UX as the iPhone app using the track pad very well.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2012)

Saw that earlier. A quid, I might have got it.


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow looked up things  @ the price!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's very very nice, they've got the same UX as the iPhone app using the track pad very well.


A bit of a Square Enix app, then?

Deranged price with little or no relation to reality and / or the competition, *but* reasonably well put together.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, other task management apps (on desktop anyway) usually cost more. However, they also usually _do_ a lot more. Clear is a simple list-maker - a nice one, but that's pretty much all it does, and I question how valuable the quick/simple UI is on the desktop vs on an iPhone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> A bit of a Square Enix app, then?
> 
> Deranged price with little or no relation to reality and / or the competition, *but* reasonably well put together.


 
Five quid for a computer application is pretty bloody cheap imo. It's a fucking good app, and tbh I'm happy to pay great dev teams like RealMac to keep making quality apps given all the shitty dev houses out there putting out dross.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Five quid for a computer application is pretty bloody cheap imo.


The fact that it's on an OS instead of iOS device make it worth >3 times the current iOS asking price?

e2a: Jesus. Forgot it's 'half price' atm! >6 times the iOS price, even.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The fact that it's on an OS instead of iOS device make it worth >3 times the current iOS asking price?
> 
> e2a: Jesus. Forgot it's 'half price' atm! >6 times the iOS price, even.


 
Arguing over perceived value is pointless.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

A fiver? LOL. For that price it would have to be *awesome*.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 9, 2012)

editor said:


> A fiver? LOL. For that price it would have to be *awesome*.


£5 is currently listed as 'half price' / 50% off, making 'full price' £10.

I'm pretty damned sure it was linked to earlier, with a 'full price' of £12, though.

e2a: here's where I first saw it, linked - I think - by K_E earlier: http://realmacsoftware.com/blog/introducing-clear-for-mac-s-introductory-price

The first four comments are, basically 'wtf? How much?'


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Arguing over perceived value is pointless.


But its value is - what? - eight times more on a desktop?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

You're proving my point.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 28, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> £12 for a desktop / iPhone to-do list?
> 
> I'm guessing that's going to go on sale a few more times in the next year or two


Just noticed the MAS is currently pushing productivity apps, so had a look.

Clear - currently on sale for a £5er


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup that was its early bird price...


----------

